# Found Birman cat



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

A male birman cat was found in Sheffield at the start of February. He had been in an accident and had has an operation for a broken leg but is in the excellent care of the Birman welfare and rescue group.

Somebody must be missing him, if you or anyone you know of lost a birman in Sheffield please check their page! So sad that this boy hasn't yet been reunited with his owners


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor boy, I cant understand why people don't move heaven and earth to find their pets, some just seem to accept that they have disappeared
I hope if they don't turn up he will find a lovely new home


----------

